# Ghostly bubbles



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Has anyone run into a situation where ghostly bubbles appear randomly on screen and mouse cursor also jumps around? Windows 10 HP envy. Search reveals this showing up elsewhere and not specific to any one computer. Windows 10 is common thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Figured it out, I think. Pulled an HDMI cable out of laptop and both problems seem to have disappeared. I will monitor (no pun intended) to see if problems return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bubbles are back. Thousands. They make it impossible to click and select anything. They trigger buttons as though they are a mouse click, except hundreds of clicks. Have tried deleting both drivers for HID touchpad and touchscreen. This seems to be a problem with Windows 10 touchscreen enabled machines, irrespective of brand and model. Thought I had it licked but it showed up again with Creators Update. BTW, There were two drivers listed in Device Manager for both the touchscreen and touchpad. I deleted all four expecting that restarting would load Windows generic drivers. Bubbles don't appear immediately but after a few hours. Am I missing something? Computer is HP Envy w/ Intel i5 and 8 GB RAM.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Something running that pops up the notification?


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

No. No notifications either. Screen is fine after boot and then after a while, it looks like a bubble machine starts generating hundreds of bubbles that bounce and travel all over the screen, triggering any links or buttons they cross. Not just distracting. They also interfere with being able to move the curser. They stop the curser, bounce it and interfere with hover, drag and click.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

They're probably notifications.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

The bubbles are notifications? Please clarify and tell me how to turn them off. I've never seen anything like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

For clarification, they don't look like bubbles in comic strips. They look like soap bubbles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Might be thinking of something else. Post a screen shot?


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

I'll try to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Perhaps this article may be of some help..... http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...ch/White-Bubbles-on-touch-screen/td-p/5025537

Seems you may have to disable the touchscreen feature.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Yes. I read this article before posting. Tried uninstalling touchscreen and touchpad drivers. Then rebooted to let Windows install it's drivers. About only thing I haven't done is disable touchscreen entirely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

After further research, found this possible remedy. 
"Open the Control Panel, search for Pen and Touch, open the Pen and Touch Settings, and uncheck the box at the bottom that says "Show visual feedback when touching the screen."
I did this. Another suggestion was to disable fast boot on the Power Settings what the buttons do. I would do this anyway because it plays havoc with uptime in Task Manager. Now, just watching to see what happens. Any other ideas are welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like that's worth a try. As they say, "You've got everything to gain & nothing to lose."
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

A screen shot would still be helpful!


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

As soon as the reappear, I'll try to get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Are you sure that it is NOT the Bubbles screen savor?


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Absolutely. This is not that. Bubbles appear in great numbers transversing the desktop, bounce off one another and off sides of screen, burst and trigger links and buttons to the point of making the computer useless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, the bubbles are gone and replaced by twinkles instead of cursor. Pointer turns twinkle turns pointer turns twinkle...You get the idea. Also, I'm pretty sure it's lots of twinkles because I'm having the same problem I had before. Can't easily click start button to keep menu open long enough to restart. Restarting makes it abate for a very short time but the problem reappears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Like you no doubt, been reading a bit at other forums. It seems that quite a few people have or had your problem & it's not just HP. Now I don't have an HP Envy touchscreen at my disposal to play with, but one person with a Dell claims to have remedied the problem by disabling his 'Visual Feedback' touchscreen setting for his laptop. Does your Envy have a similar setting?
Another said that closing/opening his laptop screen once or twice made the problem go away & after a few days of the open/close routine, permanently. At this point you're probably willing to try anything.
As to posting a screen shot, if the comp is being difficult, perhaps you could grab a pic with a digital camera or your iPhone.
Last a bit of humor from a posted reply......Make sure you don't have the Don Ho theme installed/enabled. Keep us posted.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Thanks for the much needed levity. No sarcasm. I thought of that overnight and will disable the touchscreen this morning. It makes sense that it's either a driver or hardware issue. I'm no fan of touchscreens on laptops and the person I'm working with may have misgivings about giving up hers, but I think at this point, she'll accept the trade-off. In any event, the bubbles and twinkles have become a touchy subject and disabling may be the best solution. Will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

